# My transition to high - end LED lighting



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

So I finally did it! I decided to replace my t5 HO hagen glo strip (2 x 39watt) and 2 x 12 watt par 38 led bulbs with some Vertex Illumilux LED strips. I chose one 90cm Dolce Rosso which is essentially a warmer tone of white. and one 90cm Marino Bianco (50 / 50 mix of white and royal blue). when the two combine it makes for a very warm light that penetrates far better than my previous setup.

the tank is about 2.5 weeks old at this point 
specs are

tank: 36 x 16 x 20 high hagen tank
filter 1200 gph internal 
rena heater
ceramic CO2 diffuser with 5lb cylinder.

the plant list is dominated by cryptocoryne species to which I have a large affinity. 
c. balansae
c. balansae 'red'
c. parva
c. wenditii tropica
c. petchi
c. lutea 
c. cordata var cordata blassii
c. cordata "green"
c. willisi x lucens 
vallisneria tiger
anubias coffeefolia
anubias nana petite
Crepidomanes auriculatum
weeping moss
ludwigia inclinata
hygro polysperma sunset
echinodorus vesuvius
limnophila sessiliflora
ludwigia repens
lilaeopsis mauritiana
asian water grass

a little too many plants in there, but the plan is / was to remove stems as the crypts grow in.

here are a few pics:

installing the 12mm moutning brackets

















the tank at 12 days old with the old lighting.









and after 









after a trim of the fast growers that are in there temporarily 









shot showing the 2 x 3 watt cree led groupings









one of the female apisstogramma borelli giving me the evil eye









and the tank as of last night 









I'm most excited about these lights ... i cannot wait to see how this tank grows in!

as a side note this fish was sold to me as "junior tetras' i have around 12 of them the males are red in colour while the females are this yellow sheen... any help?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks great!

What was the cost for the LED upgrade?

Im interested to see how it does long term for you.

The tetra may be a Columbian?


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

these units cost me 349.99 Canadian each. I worked it out, and with the cost of bulbs and electricity the units will pay for themselves within a year or two (depending on photo period) 
plus the optional legs ... i was considering doing the hanging kit, but I am perpetually lazy. 

the tetras are an oddity for me, which is why i bought them, i will try to get pictures of each sex. the sexual dimorphism is a little strange. but they stay smaller than a columbian (under 1.5 inches total length) I believe they were imported wild caught from Peru.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty exciting! Keep us posted. Do you know how much light they actually put out? Par meter anyone? Maybe in a week or two you can tell by your plants if it's enough...


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

the units use Cree XP-G and XP-E leds driven at 3 watts each. six LEDs per linear foot in 2 LED pairs. 54 watts each fixture

the xp-g LEDs ~ 132 lumens per watt. 

somewhere in the neighborhood of 14,000 lumens in theory that should be enough. but time will tell


----------



## Anthonywesty (Jan 8, 2011)

Led fixture are too expensive but keep us posted if your plants grow well with the leds. Good Luck!!


----------



## chunkypeanutlove (Sep 2, 2009)

rapidled has really brought their price down, specially for the intensity needed for freshwater. They get very ridiculous for salt water.


----------



## chunkypeanutlove (Sep 2, 2009)

and actually most other lighting A LOT more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

chunkypeanutlove said:


> and actually most other lighting A LOT more expensive in the long run.


agreed

DIY is one thing but i prefer the slick look of these fixtures, efficient heat sinks and a 2 year warranty. the look like a finished product.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

Time for an update here

don't mind the filamentous algae, it sprung up whilst i was away for a week and my tank sitter was not exactly a hobbyist. these photos were taken after a heavy prune to them stem plants and uprooting the majority of the lilaeopsis and planted some glosso. I have added and moved a few plants around to let the aquascape flesh out a little more

FTS









a side view









Cypt. Balansae 'brown'









"junior" tetras these guys are a mystery to me never seen them before and little if any info on them. Any help?


















an unknown species of cory I have been too lazy to ID 









one of the Axelrodi cories









a quick pic of the rainbowfish tank after a heavy pruning









and a sneak peek at a new LED project tank. a rimless 10 gallon for PFR shrimp









one of the shrimps


----------



## ari5736 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Kevin, I have been trying to find photos of the Rosso. Would you mind taking photos with just that unit and the Bianco switched off. Thanks alot.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

will do!


----------



## ari5736 (May 26, 2006)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

a few update photos


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

All your tanks are beautiful, this one is my favorite:



Kevin Jones said:


> a few update photos


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

londonloco said:


> All your tanks are beautiful, this one is my favorite:


I agree. Could you teach me (us) a little about this tank (e.g. kind of rocks, substrate, plants).
thank you
-David


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you think you'll have any algae issues with all the blue lighting? Love the tank!


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

londonloco said:


> All your tanks are beautiful, this one is my favorite:


thank you very much!


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

dmastin said:


> I agree. Could you teach me (us) a little about this tank (e.g. kind of rocks, substrate, plants).
> thank you
> -David


the rocks are granite stone collected from a riverbed nearby i look for ones with irregular shapes and chips ad chunks taken out of them.

The substrates used are silica sandblasting grit from a local auto parts store and behind the rocks I am using ~ 1.5 year old flora base mixed with some new stuff.

Plants Are:

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba"
rotala sp. 'colorata'
hemianthus micranthemoides
Ranunculus inundatus
Rotala Sp. 'Vietnam'
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
there's some fissidens moss
an 'Aflame' sword
and a few Blyxa japonica

CO2 for that tank is supplied by a hagen BB gun kit. doesn't work the best, and i do plan to replace it.

also i want to rework a few of the tanks to maximize pros and decrease cons for each system.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

DishyFishy said:


> Do you think you'll have any algae issues with all the blue lighting? Love the tank!


i have noticed thread like algae persisting in the 50 gallon, possibly linked with the blue lighting, i have been tempted to switch it out for a whiter unit but, i am going to move some plants around, and i will see what happens after the rescape


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

mini update, moved some stuff around yadda yadda



























new residents 



















and the shrimp tanks








]


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

I believe those are lemon tetras.


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice work Kevin. I've been searching LEDs on the web to figure out how to build or buy a pre-fab unit. Your tanks look great and I'm looking forward to possibly building a LED lighting system myself. Looks like your plants are flourishing under the LEDs. 

My search of the LEDs pre-fab units they are more geared toward the marine/reef setups. So, I'm thinking I'll have to try a DIY.

Thanks for your photos and updates.


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice work Kevin. I've been searching LEDs on the web to figure out how to build or buy a pre-fab unit. Your tanks look great and I'm looking forward to possibly building a LED lighting system myself. Looks like your plants are flourishing under the LEDs. 

My search of the LEDs pre-fab units they are more geared toward the marine/reef setups. So, I'm thinking I'll have to try a DIY.

Thanks for your photos and updates. I agree they look like lemon tetras.


----------

